# ****If You Could Be a Book Character..... Who Would You Be?****



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

_*I have a lot of book character favorites. Just to pick one I would say Hermione Granger from Harry Potter.

Because she is smart, beautiful and knows a lot about magic. (I enjoy stories with magic spells and potions very much).*_










*Vianka Van Bokkem*


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd be Gollum, because it's fun to talk like him. Nasty, tricksy hobbitses, we hates them, precious, we hates them.


----------



## miss_fletcher (Oct 25, 2010)

I would be Nynaeve al'Meara from Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series. 
She's stubborn and willful, but cares about everybody no matter how mean they are.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Because I read and write mostly crime fiction, I choose Archy McNally, a private investigator for his father’s law firm. (McNally’s Luck, McNally’s Secret, etc., originated by Lawrence Sanders) Why Archy?

He lives on an estate in South Florida near the ocean where he swims every day. He has a live in-cook who makes exquisite meals, often on demand.  A typical breakfast is “duck pate on toasted bagel.” Archy drives a red Mazda Miata and spends his days playing tennis, having lunch at the local Pelican Club, drinking vodka tonics, and sleeping with beautiful members of the opposite sex, who often give him expensive gifts such as gold lighters and cashmere pullovers. 

He worries about nothing (including calories or liver disease) and has almost no responsibilities. In his world, an investigation involves a little snooping around (more fun), attending rich people’s parities, eating exquisite meals that end with “warm New Orleans pralines and chilled Krug,” and getting involved with suspects, i.e., “sexual romps where realization exceeds expectation.” 

I could live with that. 
L.J.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd be Katie, from The Girl With the Silver Eyes.  She moves objects with her mind, and that's just way cool.

Vicki


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, I know who I wouldn't be: Dirk Pitt from Clive Cussler's series. Man get's beaten half to death in every book. I don't care how many nice cars he's got, that just ain't worth it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm thinking I'd like to be Alvin Maker from Orson Scott Card's *Tales of Alvin Maker* ... he's buff, has some serious magic as well as some great adventures ....

Or Lestat de Lioncourt simply to be the Brat Prince.


----------



## Laurensaga (Sep 29, 2010)

Elinor Dashwood for Sense and Sensibility. I love how she always stays cool even when everthing is falling to pieces.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I would be "Harimad" from Robin McKinley's "The Blue Sword."  She is tall, clumsy, self-conscious, and shy.  She enters a new country, discovers hidden magical talents and morphs into a reluctant legend.  She goes from a shy wallflower to a warrior battling demons on horseback armed with her sword and surrounded by loyal and trusted friends.  And in the process she developes special healing abilities, falls in love and marries, developes as a leader, yet remains her own strong, independent self.  Yeah... I could live with that.  I want a horse and a sword and the ability to leap tall fences in a single jump!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Partly because I'm currently re-reading Zelazny's "Amber" series at the moment, I'd pick Benedict, Prince of Amber. Like his siblings he's very long-lived (possibly immortal?), can travel to any shadow (i.e. parallel universe) he wants to, and is possibly the finest weapons master, tactician, and strategist anywhere while also being highly respected by almost everyone.


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

I would be the title character from Ian McDonald's "The Days of Solomon Gursky" since first he becomes immortal, and then he becomes a god, and then he lives through the end of this universe and right on through into a new one, and then he gets the girl in the end.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> "sexual romps where realization exceeds expectation."


 Yeah.... I could definitely get into that too!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

The Scarlet Pimpernel. 
Dawn

Edit: Reason- foppish awesomesauce


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

(But Hermione isn't beautiful in the books.)

Really thinking about this. I'll go with Sabina Kane. She's half-vampire/half-mage and she hangs out with demon familiar who occasionally turns into a cat, Giguhl/Mr. Giggles.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

The only character that immediately comes to mind is Alice from Lewis Carroll's "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland" and "Through the Looking Glass," although I do have a fondness for princesses and would love to be one.... none come to mind....


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Sure _you_ don't want to be Sabina Kane? You look more like her than I do.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Honestly, I've never even heard of her!  She might be what I need to break my reader's block!    

I'll have to re-answer this question at a later date.....


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> I'd be Gollum, because it's fun to talk like him. Nasty, tricksy hobbitses, we hates them, precious, we hates them.


Gollum shows up in some of my nightmares! He is a scary looking character. I do like the way he talks.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Partly because I'm currently re-reading Zelazny's "Amber" series at the moment, I'd pick Benedict, Prince of Amber. Like his siblings he's very long-lived (possibly immortal?), can travel to any shadow (i.e. parallel universe) he wants to, and is possibly the finest weapons master, tactician, and strategist anywhere while also being highly respected by almost everyone.


Had to share this quote from _The Guns of Avalon_ (just finished re-reading today, next up: _The Sign of the Unicorn_) about Benedict, in this case when Corwin (the narrator) is about to have an "argument" with him (


Spoiler



resolved with neither losing his life


):

*The picture he presented was burned into my mind with a kind of magnificence, a certain splendor that was strangely moving. The blade was a long, scythe like affair that I had seen him use before. Only then we had stood as allies against a mutual foe I had begun to believe unbeatable. Benedict had proved otherwise that night. Now that I saw it raised against me I was overwhelmed with a sense of my own mortality, which I had never experienced before in this fashion. It was as though a layer had been stripped from the world and I had a sudden, full understanding of death itself.*


----------



## Greg Slomba (Oct 31, 2010)

I think for me, it would have to be Samwise Gamgee. He's not flashy, but he's braver than he thinks, and he'll stick with you to the end. Plus at the end, he gets his girl!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

_Edited on Nov. 1 due to iPad changing mistyped "romantic" to "rom a tic." (I have to hurry up and set up my Bluetooth keyboard!)_

Without a doubt, I would choose to be Elizabeth Bennet, of _Pride and Prejudice_ fame. (Im a hopeless romantic. What more can I say?)


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I second the Hermoine Granger idea.  Good looking and packs a punch.

My second choice would be Torey Hayden.  She writes based on true story type fiction and as far as I'm concerned she is a genius in her profession.  I wish I had .00001% of her wisdom.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Without a doubt, I would choose to be Elizabeth Bennet, of _Pride and Prejudice_ fame. (Im a hopeless rom a tic. What more can I say?)


Me too!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Iza from CotCB... 

She's knowledgable in herbalism, compasionate, been through the wringer, and still one heck of a woman.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd like to be Peabody from the "In Death" series....no childhood trauma, not flashy but very smart, and gets to hang with the cool, rich people!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Definitely Claire Beauchamp Randall Fraser from the Outlander series. She is independent, resourceful and meets the neatest people. But, best of all, she gets Jamie. Who can resist a gorgeous redheaded Scot in a kilt!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Elsa from Sherryl Jordan's _Winter of Fire_. She's resourceful, creative, loyal, and doesn't let herself be cowed because of the disfiguring scar on her forehead. Oh yeah, she also overturns a corrupt theocracy and conserves natural resources.  Much more of a woman than I'll ever be, but certainly something to strive for, no?


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

It would have to be Claire from the Diana Gabaldon series.... give me any situation.... but give me Jamie!!


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

I know this sounds crazy, considering the hell Frodo went through, but I've always wanted to be Frodo in LOTR. His spiritual growth, mysticism, and


Spoiler



eventual voyage with the elves to the Undying Lands


 have always appealed to me.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

jmkwriter said:


> Well, I know who I wouldn't be: Dirk Pitt from Clive Cussler's series. Man get's beaten half to death in every book...


When I started thinking about it, most heroes aren't very happy like that. Thought of Sherlock Holmes, but he had a lot of baggage. Philp Marlowe was always broke.

Kind of finding myself in the Bilbo Baggins mindset: "Adventures are nasty dirty disturbing things that make one late for dinner." Or something to that effect.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

As a child reading Irene Hunt's 'Up A Road Slowly', I used to picture myself as the main character, Julie.  Why, because of the way she develops and grows from a child to an adult.  I just love that book!


----------



## Deep Rough (Nov 3, 2010)

Great question...
I'd go with Tom Sawyer or Jason Bourne.


----------



## nelmsm (Dec 24, 2009)

Travis McGee from the books by John MacDonald.  Living on a yacht you won in a poker game and spending your days rescuing good looking damsels in distress with almost always a tidy sum earned at the end.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Laurensaga said:


> Elinor Dashwood for Sense and Sensibility. I love how she always stays cool even when everthing is falling to pieces.


That's funny you say Elinor because Marianne is one of my all-time favorite characters. She's always full-throttle with her emotions, and that's awesome!

My pick: Yossarian


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Mercy Thompson - she can turn into a coyote, people!

Plus, she's a mechanic.  I mean, come on.  

Or maybe Sonea from the Magician's Guild.  Cracking magic ability would come in handy.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> ...
> My pick: Yossarian


Really? Or is there a literary Yossarian other than the main character of _Catch-22_ I don't know of?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Really? Or is there a literary Yossarian other than the main character of _Catch-22_ I don't know of?


?? ?? That's the one I meant. Did I answer the question incorrectly?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> I'd be Gollum, because it's fun to talk like him. Nasty, tricksy hobbitses, we hates them, precious, we hates them.


I LOVED Gollum for the same reasons. would I want to be him, nah. too many unresolved issues.

Not sure who I'd *want* to be though. except maybe White Fang. I think I'd want to be White Fang.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> ?? ?? That's the one I meant. Did I answer the question incorrectly?


I guess I find it hard to understand why that would be the character you would want to be. Personally, he would have been toward the other end of his list, as I have no great desire to spend every day worried (rightly or wrongly) that everybody was trying to kill me. Maybe you see some other attractive aspect of the character I'm not remembering (having not read that book in at least a couple decades)?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I guess I find it hard to understand why that would be the character you would want to be. Personally, he would have been toward the other end of his list, as I have no great desire to spend every day worried (rightly or wrongly) that everybody was trying to kill me. Maybe you see some other attractive aspect of the character I'm not remembering (having not read that book in at least a couple decades)?


It's all good NogDog. Yeah, the fear and paranoia aren't so good, but he does have a good perspective most of the time. Sitting naked up in that tree, faking his way into the hospital where he strikes modifiers out of text, or moving the marker on the map to avoid going on missions. His way of screwing everything up within the bureaucracy is pretty impressive. Then everything around him is just non-stop hilarious. Even when it gets serious at the end, he gets to play hero for a bit and go on his purposeless search through Rome. He's completely awesome.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Okay, so, maybe I wouldn't mind being Yossarian _*if*_ I didn't have to live through combat missions over WWII Europe and deal with the traumatic events of


Spoiler



many (most?) of his friends being killed and the horrible fate of Michaela


. Don't get me wrong: I think he was a great character in a great book, but I would not want to live his life if that is part of the package of being that character -- and it's obvious from your response that's not why you were interested in being him, so I'm not quite so worried about you any more.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Can o' Beans from _Skinny Legs and All_ by Tom Robbins. But then again, how horrible would it be if I said Master Daruma? ...Nah. We'll just stick with Can o' Beans.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I second the Hermoine Granger idea. Good looking and packs a punch.
> 
> My second choice would be Torey Hayden. She writes based on true story type fiction and as far as I'm concerned she is a genius in her profession. I wish I had .00001% of her wisdom.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Okay, so, maybe I wouldn't mind being Yossarian _*if*_ I didn't have to live through combat missions over WWII Europe and deal with the traumatic events of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, there are just as many reasons why it would be terrible to be him as it would be great, depending how you look at it. Getting Snowden soup all over your body while flying missions, the constant feeling of entrapment or paranoia, losing your friends. Yes, war would be pretty awful.


----------



## Margaret Jean (Aug 31, 2010)

That's easy!  Huck Finn.  Our lives have certain mysterious parallels . . . sometimes I wonder if maybe . . .


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrrrrm...

Got it.

Jaime Lannister. Long as I didn't have to do certain inappropriate things with my sister.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree regarding Claire from the Outlander series...

...but I have to admit the first thing that came to my mind was Katniss from the Hunger Games trilogy so that I could change the 3rd book.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> Hrrrrm...
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Jaime Lannister. Long as I didn't have to do certain inappropriate things with my sister.


I love the way you clarified . The author did such an excellent job of evolving Jaime's character along from purely evil to various shades of grey. Author seems to be turning the character around -- he is growing. Jaime's Father was so evil I fully believe he would have condoned the incest if he thought it would further his plans to take the throne (_who knows, maybe the old man knew about it all along?_). Will be interesting to see how the author further develops Jaime's character (_if he ever finishes the next book_).

Cool pick as a character. Makes me want to change my pick to Lady Stark (Catelyn Tully). I would like to see her wreak vengeance upon Cersei Lannister...


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Bond.  James Bond.

Or maybe Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd pick Lucy from the _Chronicles of Narnia_, although I think that Tiffany Aching would be very a close second.


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmmmm.... So many good ideas! First one that came to mind was Lessa from Anne McCaffrey's Dragonriders of Pern. She worked through some crappy times to become a real leader, and she gets Ramoth AND F'lar. Hard to beat that. 

Second choice would probably be Harimad from The Blue Sword - Corlath AND Tsornin? It's a tough call between the two. 

Third choice would be Claire from the Outlander books. Jaime.... yum. 

If I were a guy, I can totally see Travis McGee being a great gig!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Scarlett O'Hara -- at least for a day


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

Atticus Finch. I'm a girl, but I'd give it up to be him.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

This is surprisingly difficult. I love historical novels and a lot of the characters in those actually existed. Though, maybe Mary Renault's Hephaistion, or, if I wanted to live longer with a rather happier outcome, her Ptolemy. In both cases I probably wouldn't want to be the real one.

In the realm of ‘really didn't exist’, that robot — I forget his name — of Isaac Asimov's later Foundation novels, who also appears in the robot stories and some of the Empire novels. He lives for ever, or at any rate a very long time and when his body wears out he just transfers his consciousness into a new one. He keeps an eye on humanity and is rather lonely I suppose, but once in a while he intervenes personally and interacts with humans. I'm particularly jealous of his accumulated knowledge after all these centuries.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't believe more people haven't said this one....I would absolutely be Claire from Outlander.  But I would also have to go back in time, at my age being with Jamie would kill me.  But what a way to go !!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Andrew Ashling said:


> ...
> In the realm of 'really didn't exist', that robot - I forget his name - of Isaac Asimov's later Foundation novels, who also appears in the robot stories and some of the Empire novels. He lives for ever, or at any rate a very long time and when his body wears out he just transfers his consciousness into a new one. He keeps an eye on humanity and is rather lonely I suppose, but once in a while he intervenes personally and interacts with humans. I'm particularly jealous of his accumulated knowledge after all these centuries.


You then might like to be any of several characters in Alastair Reynolds's _House of Suns_, some of whom have lived for millions of years (albeit the purely organic ones spending much of that time in stasis).


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I can't believe more people haven't said this one....I would absolutely be Claire from Outlander. But I would also have to go back in time, at my age being with Jamie would kill me. But what a way to go !!!


*Good one Patricia!*      

_*Vianka Van Bokkem*_


----------



## Carolyn A (Jul 25, 2010)

Jane Austen's "Emma" character. I love the clothes from that time period! And her functional/dysfunctional family appeals to me.
Carolyn


----------



## chefsuzyq (Jun 5, 2009)

I would be Stephanie Plum--she has a cool job, a quirky family and Ranger and Morelli.....sigh....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

chefsuzyq said:


> I would be Stephanie Plum--she has a cool job, a quirky family and Ranger and Morelli.....sigh....


Itvwould definitely be a hoot to be Stephanie. (I'm a Morelli fan, myself.)


----------



## Heinrich Xin (Nov 9, 2010)

I want to be a starship captain in the Star Trek universe.

And I believe many kids want to be Harry Potter


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I can't think of a good one. All the characters I like seem to suffer a lot and, unlike my favorite protagonists, I try to avoid suffering for the most part.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

katsim said:


> Hmmmm.... So many good ideas! First one that came to mind was Lessa from Anne McCaffrey's Dragonriders of Pern. She worked through some crappy times to become a real leader, and she gets Ramoth AND F'lar. Hard to beat that.


Lessa--good pick!



Andrew Ashling said:


> In the realm of really didn't exist, that robot  I forget his name  of Isaac Asimov's later Foundation novels, who also appears in the robot stories and some of the Empire novels. He lives for ever, or at any rate a very long time and when his body wears out he just transfers his consciousness into a new one. He keeps an eye on humanity and is rather lonely I suppose, but once in a while he intervenes personally and interacts with humans. I'm particularly jealous of his accumulated knowledge after all these centuries.


I think his name is Giskard, and I agree--it would be interesting to be a long-lived/immortal character of some kind who lives for centuries and has a completely different perspective than someone with our mayfly human existance. I've always wondered why more authors who write about vampires and other creatures who live for a long time don't take advantage of this unique perspective. Joshua York from GRRM's _Fevre Dream_ comes to mind--


Spoiler



he accumulates knowledge and wisdom to help other vampires and free them from their blood lust


. Also, some of Anne Rice's characters address the issues of being alive for a long time and what that really entails. However, there are other books where the characters mentally don't seem any older or wiser at all, even though they've lived for centuries.


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

Pug Henry in WINDS OF WAR (also WAR AND REMEMBRANCE) - solidly grounded and not the least bit self-important even though he hob-nobbed with Roosevelt, worked with Churchill, met Stalin, worked with at least three future five-star admirals...even met Hitler and told Goering off...


----------



## MrMiracle (Oct 28, 2010)

-Perfect aim
-Gets the girl
-Lives in an impenetrable forest
-Nice hat

I'd be Robin Hood in a heartbeat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd be Dallas in the "In Death" series in a heartbeat, except for the fact she's hopeless with computers...but everything else--tall, lean, can kick serious butt and has those romps that exceed expectations with Roark...yum!

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd be Dallas in the "In Death" series in a heartbeat, except for the fact she's hopeless with computers...but everything else--tall, lean, can kick serious butt and has those romps that exceed expectations with Roark...yum!
> 
> Betsy


I could see being Eve Dallas, too. Not a bad gig at all.


----------



## Walterrhein (Nov 19, 2010)

God (he's in a couple books )


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Stephanie Plum.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsala said:


> Stephanie Plum.


I'd be Stephanie in the books in which she and Joe got along well.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd be Terry Pratchett's Captain Carrot.

Rightful king to Ank-Morpork? Check.
Beautiful werewolf girlfriend? Check.
Natual abilities that verge on superpowers? Check.
Living in Discworld? Check.


----------



## jurassicpork59 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lisbeth Salander.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Rhynedahll said:


> I'd be Terry Pratchett's Captain Carrot.
> 
> Rightful king to Ank-Morpork? Check.
> Beautiful werewolf girlfriend? Check.
> ...


Yeah, I think that would be a pretty good choice from that series, though if I were feeling daring, I might opt for a sex change and go with Susan Sto-Helit, or maybe stay male and go with Lu-Tze ("Sweeper") -- but Carrot would definitely be cool (plus then I could find out what's really going on inside his head).


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Whoa this is tough one.

I think I'd be Vicky Holden of Margaret Coel's Wind River mysteries series. She's had a tough life, but a good one mostly. Her kids are grown (which is always a good thing in my view). She's a great first people's lawyer making a difference for her tribe + plus solving mysteries. Not to mention, she's gorgeously exotic looking and has Father Frank pining after her.

Second would be Carol O'Connell's Kathy Mallory because she's such a bad-youknowhat or John Connolly's Charlie Parker, just cuz.


----------



## garethmottram (Nov 9, 2010)

Might be a bit obscure this one but I think it would have to be Lord Mohoram from Lord Foul's Bane. He's a magical lord, a real good guy fighting corruption and evil creatures from within and without in a calm, loyal sort of way and he is a staunch champion of the "flakey" hero. I'd probably have to mix in a bit of Bannor the Bloodguard as well - super fit martial arts type from the same series.

These are the books that inspired me to start writing when I was 14 - about a hundred years ago now  although I've moved away from fantasy to paranormal action/adventure in recent years.

Lord Foul's Bane (The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever, Book 1)


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

I would like to be Conan the Barbarian and if you don't like it... I will crush you , see you driven before me, and listen to the lamentation of your women....urghh


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

SpearsII said:


> I would like to be Conan the Barbarian and if you don't like it... I will crush you , see you driven before me, and listen to the lamentation of your women....urghh


I don't know why, other than him being a large, strong male; but that made me think of another character I might like to be: Tom Bombadil. He just seemed to really enjoy life.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Lessa and Stephanie Plum are great picks. When I was a kid, I really wanted to grow up and be great like Lessa. And when you're 13, any woman who's tough and can overcome what she had to is a great role model.


----------



## MelissaBuell (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd be Elizabeth Bennett from Pride and Prejudice  by Jane Austen. I love her feistiness, her humor, her intelligence, her courage. I wish I could be like that all of the time.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MelissaBuell said:


> I'd be Elizabeth Bennett from Pride and Prejudice  by Jane Austen. I love her feistiness, her humor, her intelligence, her courage. I wish I could be like that all of the time.


That's who I chose, too. I like all of the things about her that you mentioned in your post, but you omitted one very important thing (in my opinion): She gets Mr. Darcy!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> That's who I chose, too. I like all of the things about her that you mentioned in your post, but you omitted one very important thing (in my opinion): She gets Mr. Darcy!


*Excellent point Cindy! *

_*Vianka Van Bokkem*_


----------

